# Vail Parking



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Honestly, make it easy and take one of the shuttles from the Summit resorts. I bet they stop in Dillon and are probably cheaper and easier then anything in Vail.

I honestly don't know what they are charging this year, but you might have a look at the Town of Vail site, since they run both structures I believe. I imagine you'll have an easier time midweek too, rather then weekends (I also imagine you already knew that).

I'm sure there are still a few gems to be found, but in my experience, any free parking opportunity around has been discovered and either made into a tow/ticket zone or a pay parking spot. Check some of the bus stops (they are free bus rides) in East Vail and West Vail maybe. Beyond that I can't really offer much. I haven't been a Vail local in a long time, maybe some of the more recent ones might know.

JH

edit: Went to the TOV website and found this: http://www.vailgov.com/subpage.asp?dept_id=46 . $25 for 4-24 hours. Also looks like most of the shuttle services don't start till Mid December. When they do run, they are $10-$30 round trip though, some from Keystone and Breck, and others door to door. -jh


----------



## megsanole (Dec 3, 2008)

I am thinking about packing my car and heading west...to vail. have people to stay with in denver but dont know what to expect in vail. 

any thoughts on housing or anything?


----------



## Eagle Mapper (Mar 24, 2008)

Free Parking in Vail is few and far between. If you do not want to pay your best bet is to park by the Safeway at west Vail and take the town bus in. You will see the cars parked along the frontage road. Vail currently has much more terrian open than summit does at this point. Have a great one out there.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

megsanole said:


> I am thinking about packing my car and heading west...to vail. have people to stay with in denver but dont know what to expect in vail.
> 
> any thoughts on housing or anything?


Cost of living is pretty high in Vail, so it really depends on if you can afford it. Jobs tend to pay better there because of that, but initial costs could be high while you are finding a job. Just be prepared to pay upwards of $1000 just for your own room in a house there. I know a lot of people who pay $600 a month to share a room with someone. There are certainly perks to living in Vail, as its a pretty nice place with generally nice people, and you can't beat the opportunity for great outdoor activities in both Summer and Winter.

Sorry, no specifics on where to look for a place. I'd try either the Vail Daily website or Craigslist maybe.

JH


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

You can park free on Bighorn road at the East Vail exit and take the free bus in. You can park on the frontage road accross from Safeway (don't park at the store, they say they are strict about towing if they see you take the bus) but I believe it is only Friday-Sunday. Yesterday there were people parked there and they all had tickets. There are signs that are well marked that say when you can park there. The trick is that maybe the ticket is less than parking in the structures? (not sure) All of the free parking is listed on the town of Vail site for park and ride spots. Week days should be fine, weekends, get there early, or get creative like parking at Pitkin creek or somewhere (don't tell anyone I said so) and taking the bus.

If you want to find good housing, try staying year round. Many of us locals have the same cost of living problems as everyone else, and when we get stuck with a place we have to rent out, we are used to having frat-boy types coming and wanting to live in our places for 3 months, then leave forever (sometimes leaving the place torn apart). Unless someone is using it in the summer, most people will be much more willing to work with you on deposit, price, etc. if you stay for a year. 

There is lots of good boating (Gore Creek, EAgle River, Shoshone/Barrel Springs Colorado, GWS Park, Gore Canyon, Roaring Fork, The Ark, etc) all within less than 2 hours and you can work for raft companies if you are a boater.

If you happen to be a bad ass computer networking person, PM me, maybe I can put you to work!


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Two options that were there, maybe not there this year. 


Park at Spraddle Creek (trailhead for the Eismann Hut) and walk across to Lionshead. Might be about a 20 minute walk or so; but it is free. It will probably fill up early.



Park in Minturn near the Talyor St. access point, and walk into Minturn to take the shuttle into Vail (I think a couple of bucks). At the end of your day, ski out the Minturn Mile right to your car, and stop off in the Saloon for a margarita.











The Minturn Mile may not be an option yet this year, although Vail just posted 2' of new. Be aware that the top section is avy terrain and you should absolutely have gear and know what you're doing to ski that top bowl, no matter how many gear-less yahoos you see bombing down it ahead of you. 

Enjoy~


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

When I lived in westvail... early 90s... there were a few driveways around that had room during the day... get there early or night before, find a place that looks cool, offer the proprietors beers or bongs for a parking spot near the bus stop. Used to work in the good old days but ya cant ever tell after 2 terms of bush... locals might just shoot on sight.


----------



## fishbowl (Feb 15, 2007)

Garage is $25 this year.


----------



## Jay H (May 20, 2005)

anybody know if MM is good to go yet?


----------



## randomnature (Jun 10, 2007)

*parking*

Parking at meadow mountain and taking the ECO bus $3, seems to be good and reliable. Its about 10 minutes after pickup and no hassle of west vail loop.


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

So, now they charge $10 to park at Breck in lots that were once free. Anyone have any tips on how to avoid this besides the obvious ''Don't go to Breck!''? Maybe park somewhere in Frisco and bus it? I hate paying for parking.


----------



## kp_hyde (May 29, 2006)

The small lot across Park Ave opposite from the Breck gondola is free. Also, all of the lots you see on Airport Road coming into town (right side of highway 9) are free with shuttles running to the mountain and gondola. Not the most ideal, but still free.


----------

